# miracle coyote



## TIKKA (Feb 9, 2009)

Miracle coyote

Meet the wiliest of all coyotes: Hit by a car at 75mph, embedded in the grill, rode for 600 miles - and SURVIVED! When a brother and sister struck a coyote at 75mph they assumed they had killed the animal and drove on. They didn't realize this was the toughest creature ever to survive a hit-and-run. 
Eight hours, two fuel stops, and 600 miles later they found the wild animal embedded in their front grill - and very much alive. 
Daniel and Tevyn East were driving at night along Interstate 80 near the Nevada-Utah border when they noticed a pack of coyotes near the roadside on October 12. When one of the animals ran in front of the car, the impact sounded fatal so the siblings thought there no point in stopping. 
'Right off the bat, we knew it was bad,' Daniel explained. 'We thought the story was over.' 
After the incident around 1am, they continued their 600 mile drive to North San Juan - even stopping for fuel at least twice. 
But it was only when they finally reached their destination at 9 am did they take time to examine what damage they may have sustained. At first it looked as though it was going to be quite gruesome. 
"Daniel saw fur and the body inside the grill," Tevyn East said. 'I was trying to keep some distance. Our assumption was it was part of the coyote - it didn't register it was the whole animal.' 
Daniel East got a broom to try and pry the remains out of the bumper and got the shock of his life. 
'It flinched,' Tevyn East said. 'It was a huge surprise - he got a little freaked out.'

'We knew it was bad': Tevyn East, who was in the car when it hit the coyote, bends down to take a look at the fur poking through the grill.









Fur Pete's sake: What Mr. East spotted as he bent down to inspect the damage to his car - the body of the coyote poking out through the grill








Miracle escape: As the animal struggled, wildlife protection officials put a loop around its neck to prevent it from further injuring itself 
The front of the car is completely taken apart as the coyote begins to wriggle free 








And voila! Tricky the toughest coyote ever rests in a cage after its ordeal - which it survived with just some scrapes to its paw


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

.....That's one lucky coyote.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

That is unbelievable!! Wonder how much the government will spend researching exactly where the coyote came from, locating its pack and reintroducing back into the wild, haha!


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

:bs:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

this must be some top secret government relocation program...now we're on to them! :lol:


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

shooting it in that kennel is going to be messy and probably leave a hole in it. I would definitly let it out first.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I too wonder if this is credible. Of course I am always the skeptic!

What makes me question it is this:

*Who the hell drives 600 miles, fueling up TWICE, and doesn't check if the car was damaged?!*

Something doesn't add up!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't believe the 75 mph or the 600 miles. By this time next year the email will probably say 90 mph and 1200 miles. :lol:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

:bs: :lame:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Fallguy, you are assuming the people driving the car actually have some common sense!!! I know a person or two that would probably do the same thing. I don't know if this is a true story or not, but I do know there are people this dumb.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

ac700wildcat you have a point there. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

I have to agree there are definately some people dumb enough to travel 600 miles and two gas fills before checking the damage. I just have a hard time believing a coyote could survive a 75 mph impact. That sounds a little wishy washy. Maybe more washy than wishy.


----------



## TIKKA (Feb 9, 2009)

just for the record I got this e-mail and I don't necessarily believe it either. I thought it might interest some.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

ac700wildcat said:


> Fallguy, you are assuming the people driving the car actually have some common sense!!! I know a person or two that would probably do the same thing. I don't know if this is a true story or not, but I do know there are people this dumb.


Example A look at the type of car...

Example B looks like a tree hugger!

Example C no way in Hell they were going 75 MPH that thing would have been hamburger.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i highly suspect that dog is their pet and crawled up in there after a bird stuck in the grille. that coyote seemed mighty laid back and calm in the photos.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

one question, if it got stuck in there from an impact(hitting the front of the bumper) after six hundred miles don't you think it would have wiggled back out where it had come in,


----------

